# looking for a simple client gallery



## quantum (Aug 25, 2008)

With client response/ reply area and preferably a link to high res download. Have tried TTG but doesn't quite have the simpleness I want. Photoshop has a quite good html gallery. 
On large size photo (not thumnail I'd like to see a checkmark facility.
Any ideas?

Ta, john


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 26, 2008)

Sure, learn PHP and make one 
Matthew's gallery uses a single page with a PHP mailer to send the checkbox info. 
Using more than one page requires sessions and cookies, making it more complex, which is probably why you haven't seen one yet.


----------



## SlowBlink (Aug 26, 2008)

I love Matt's checkbox Gallery. Well maybe not love but I respect it after I've used it.


----------



## quantum (Aug 27, 2008)

Sean McCormack;2'544 said:
			
		

> Sure, learn PHP and make one
> Matthew's gallery uses a single page with a PHP mailer to send the checkbox info.
> Using more than one page requires sessions and cookies, making it more complex, which is probably why you haven't seen one yet.


Sorry Sean, learning this sort of stuff is beyond me, especially when there's far more clever people out there. 
I just thought maybe there's a plugin off the shelf. I like the simple non flash versions for clients. I want to proof my shots, get them to approve say by a check box, add details if necessary (would like this on the larger view rather than thumnail area) and email back link. As mentioned an option to download a high res version would be great. TTG seems to just give an option to download the large image view which is only the screen pixel size you set.
If you know of any other ways to do this outside of LR, please let me know.

Seems an obvious way of proofing and delivering shots to a client to me.

Thanks, John


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 27, 2008)

The newest TTG lets you download hi res also. 
To have the comments in the larger viewer is much more awkward to code. Obvious? sure, and TTG already does a sterling job. Easy, not so much, and certainly not as donation ware. 
An off the shelf solution like Pixaria might be an option, but it's more geared towards Stock..


----------



## quantum (Aug 27, 2008)

Sean McCormack;2'691 said:
			
		

> The newest TTG lets you download hi res also.
> To have the comments in the larger viewer is much more awkward to code. Obvious? sure, and TTG already does a sterling job. Easy, not so much, and certainly not as donation ware.
> An off the shelf solution like Pixaria might be an option, but it's more geared towards Stock..



 Thanks for the info, yes Pixaria is too complex and suited to selling.
I don't mind buying if the product is right and i would certainly donate favourably. When you say the newest TTG which version do you mean? 

Cheers
John


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 27, 2008)

TTG Client Response Gallery


----------

